#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  > Williams Legal Section >  >  Duo Nationality

## daveboy

My Son has both a British & Thai passport, wife wants to register him on her family card back in Thailand, I have no objection but was wondering whether this means he would have to do military service. He lives in the UK and probably will do until he finishes his education.

----------


## dirtydog

yep at the present time he would be legible for military service I believe if his number come up, just keep paying for more eduction and then they wont bother him.

----------


## LesBonsTemps

A related question...

My stepson is half-Thai, and his mother resides here in the States but has maintained her Thai citizenship.  She visits frequently because she inherited land from her father and built two houses.

When he married the Thai daughter of family friends last year, it occurred to me that if he and Somying want to own that property some day, it might be a good idea for him to obtain Thai citizenship (otherwise, only Somying could take title, and frankly I don't have high hopes for his ability to remain in a marriage long-term).

Am I right on his needing to obtain a Thai passport and ID papers?  And would his age (28) now exempt him from military service?

----------


## dirtydog

> Am I right on his needing to obtain a Thai passport and ID papers? And would his age (28) now exempt him from military service?


Ok I am gonna take a wild guess on this, he is to old for military now or will be very shortly, and yep get him the Thai Id's.

----------


## LesBonsTemps

Thanks, DD.

----------


## man with no head

You will need to send the following to the nearest Thai consulate:

Birth Certificate, 2 copies of the marriage license, passports of both the father and mother along with a photo of the person.

The  various U.S. Thai consulates' web sites have the necessary legal papers you need to download and fill out along with sending the aforementioned information.

Here's the form for a Thai birth certificate:

http://www.thaiconsulnewyork.com/forms/birth.pdf

This is the passport page:

Royal Thai Consulate General , Los Angeles

This is a collection of all pertinent legal forms:

Royal Thai Consulate General , Los Angeles

----------

